
The rise and rise of the cognitive elite - ryanwaggoner
http://www.economist.com/node/17929013?story_id=17929013
======
euroclydon
Not a bad article. Didn't get around to sounding anything like the title until
the very end though.

I liked the statistal myth-busting part the best.

It's tough to know how to best spend your mental energies: pursuing wealth for
freedom's sake might be a false choice if there are indeed many public
subsidies to be had. Technology should be a tide which raises all vessels.

~~~
jacques_chester
> I liked the statistal myth-busting part the best.

Peter Saunders is an interesting thinker. I met him a few years ago at a
program run by the Centre for Independent Studies here in Australia, called
Liberty & Society.

